

Will neural networks and deep learning soon lead to artificial intelligence? - zan2434
http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/chap6.html#AI

======
jcr
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9951352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9951352)

------
therobot24
will deformable parts? will graphical models? will SVMs? There are trends that
occur in ML and vision that greatly increase state-of-the-art at the time,
deep learning is no different. I'm not saying they'll die and we'll all
forget, but there's plenty of examples of new ideas succeeding over the
favorite baseline.

------
simplexion
No. Not soon.

